# E3 2015



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

anyone excited for this event? i use to be excited for e3 every year, but i don't play much games anymore. just wondering what some of your guy's most anticipated games are. 

i would like to see titanfall 2


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I look forward to (not) seeing Kingdom Hearts 3. And hopefully something more about Persona 5?


----------



## Empty box (May 18, 2015)

I'm waiting for some news about Gran Turismo 7.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm pretty ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ to most of E3. I mainly want to see the next mainstream Sonic game; particularly whatever Sega are doing for the 25th anniversary. Plus I'm interested in seeing whatever surprises might spark my interest from the industry in general.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the new Dark Souls announcement, as well as further details on Fallout 4. I'm generally not that excited for it either, even though I still love games.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm feeling a patient, moderately apathetic kinda excitement :stu

Titanfall 2 is a good one, that'd probably top most of my list if I expected a reveal, but I'm trying to focus on the games almost guaranteed to feature gameplay, so:

Gears of War
Need for Speed
The Division


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I've only watched E3 once (last year). It was a borefest. All they showed was trailers with barely any gameplay. Most of what they were talking about was self promoting bs. Never gonna watch one again.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Salvador Dali said:


> I'm looking forward to the new Dark Souls announcement,


I wonder how much of the leak video was true. 60 minutes of cutscenes :afr that's not what I buy those games for.


----------



## Booooop (Jul 4, 2012)

Dehabilitated said:


> I wonder how much of the leak video was true. 60 minutes of cutscenes :afr that's not what I buy those games for.


Wait.. wait..

There was a Dark Souls 3 leak??


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently they are doing a PC games conference this year as well? So that, Bethesda's first E3 conference, Fallout 4, and I don't have any next gen console but I'll be interested in seeing Sony's stuff anyway. 

Apparently Nintendo won't be showing more of the new Zelda game which is a shame because it looks so cool.

Also No Man's Sky.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Booooop said:


> Wait.. wait..
> 
> There was a Dark Souls 3 leak??


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^i haven't even finished demons soul i feel so left behind lol 

i also want to learn more about VR headsets and stuff. i wonder if they are going to have actual gameplay of fallout 4


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

roy is back

all i needed


----------



## Booooop (Jul 4, 2012)

Dehabilitated said:


>


Praise the sun :grin2:



HenDoggy said:


> ^i haven't even finished demons soul i feel so left behind lol


Umbasa 0


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Dehabilitated said:


>


I don't know if I like this... It feels like it's just following the trend of all other games that gain some amount of fame. That is, making a good game or two and then preceding to milk the franchise into oblivion.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Estillum said:


> I don't know if I like this... It feels like it's just following the trend of all other games that gain some amount of fame. That is, making a good game or two and then preceding to milk the franchise into oblivion.


Would you rather they not make it? Even if it sucks, it doesn't take away from your enjoyment of the past games.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Last Guardian...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Dehabilitated said:


> Would you rather they not make it? Even if it sucks, it doesn't take away from your enjoyment of the past games.


Not if it mimics the latter resident evil and metroid games and attempts to the taint the series as a whole. Though most souls games being fairly self contained that may not be the case, but I'd still like companies to take what they learned and attempt something new rather than make the same thing over and over because they know it sells.. Though this only being the third iteration I'll save my scepticism for when dark souls four comes out, my only point being that I don't want it to go that far.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

VipFuj said:


> Last Guardian...


We can hope..... Jesus ****, i've been waiting for this game since like 2011.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I only care about seeing Kingdom Hearts 3 get a trailer, and for whatever reason I can see Square Enix not having anything to show for the second straight year.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

E3 - usually dull, with most games spoiled beforehand.

Fallout 4 and Dishonored 2


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I'm just looking forward to Fallout 4.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

H5, Blue team's back. I've been fanboying out for the past week straight.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

TuxedoChief said:


> H5, Blue team's back. I've been fanboying out for the past week straight.


Finally seeing Blue Team actualized in a game will be awesome. The books and comics are great but are mediums in which not a lot of folks pick-up. I freaked out seeing the Librarian in Halo 4.

I'm just glad I have tomorrow and Tuesday off so that I can watch all of the Press conferences live.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll watch Nintendo's conference even though I'm still on Wii/DS. I just like to know what the Big N is up too lol.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be watching Bethesda's conference tonight. I hope they talk more about Fallout 4. Hoping we get a 2015 release. Probably November I'd say.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i saw some dark souls chat in the thread. can someone explain how this game is intended to be played? it seems kinda like you get murdered for ages in a location hoping to find out how to get through it. so you maybe spend 3 hours dying there, come back the next day and die some more. then you look online and it tells you not to do that bit yet, but to go somewhere else, and theres a trick where you can maybe exploit a glitch, but it still takes 40 minutes to kill this boss using the glitch (and 20 minutes to get to the boss each time, and you'll die hundreds of times on the way anyway)...once the boss dies you can get this really advanced weapon, which will make the game 2%, maybe 3% easier. then you can go die some more, then look online, and find you are doing the wrong bit again

etc etc etc

is it that bad for everyone, or do i just suck? I'd really like to be able to get into this game because i love the atmosphere, but honestly, WORKING ON IMPROVING MY SOCIAL SKILLS actually hurts less than playing this game.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

The only part of E3 I care about enough to watch is Bethesda's conference. Anything else I'll just read about after the event.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm just jealous that my friend is there with press passes to do all the fun things


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well Gamespots coverage of Bethesda's conference has begun. I'm looking forward to learning more of Fallout 4 and perhaps a Dishonored sequel.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> I've only watched E3 once (last year). It was a borefest. All they showed was trailers with barely any gameplay. Most of what they were talking about was self promoting bs. Never gonna watch one again.


This is how I feel. They're so boring.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'and that's the end of our showcase' loooooooool. -__-

'and of course you can play as a female' :3

Oh no, I think I see where this is going.

Real life Pip-Boy :O bet the collectors edition is stupidly expensive though.

^ stream of conciousness

Building your own home ;_; oh my god oh my god it's like The Sims but better. I've been waiting for this game since ever. You can wire stuff and make lighting effects.

I'm dying right now. And you have to find components to build the stuff. Oh my god 700 modifications for weapons.

I'm still dying.

It's coming out in November  (they seem to like that month)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

As everyone else has said, Im very excited for Bethesdas conference.. Fallout 4 and Dishonored 2. Much excite. And of course I'll check out whatever Ubisoft has to say about the next AC.. but the rest.. eh.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Settlement building, trading caravans, full customization of your character, armor, and weapons. 

I'm hooking myself up to a life support system, and giving up on the real world.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If I could play a new, good Fallout every year, I probably wouldn't need girls either.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

I pre-ordered the Pip Boy collector edition now. I love replicas and I always wanted a real life Pip Boy so the price for this collector edition is totally justified because of that. It was also my first pre-order ever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The settlements and customisation of the game are just mega, SO much choice. Then consider all the user generated mods which will be released. Holee sheeet.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Bethesda's showcase went pretty well I'd say. The trailer for Dishonored has me incredibly hyped and Fallout 4 lived up to and far even exceeded what I imagined. If I have one problem the voiced protagonist can stifle role playing potential, but outside of that I loved everything that was shown.

Everything else though didn't really catch my eye. I've never been a huge fan of Doom, but the new Doom did look a bit generic to me. And for all that talk of "Fast gameplay" it did seem sort of slow. Not to mention The Elder Scrolls Card game.. I just...What? Bethesda? Why?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

RandomGentleman said:


> Not to mention The Elder Scrolls Card game.. I just...What? Bethesda? Why?


This was all I could think of when hearing it :um
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-03-12-bethesda-and-mojang-settle-scrolls-will-be-scrolls

---

I thought Dishonored 2 looked interesting, and I liked the first game, so looking forward to that. And I thought Fallout 4 looked pretty good, even though that post-apocalypse setting never really was quite my thing. It seems like there's a greater emphasis on narrative this time, which appeals to be, but I'm wondering how long term Fallout fans see it - recent Bethesda games have gotten criticism for being too "console-y", and Fallout 4 only seems to go further down the console design route. But if they can do interesting quests and good dialogue, then I'd be very happy.

But really looking forward to the other shows more than the Bethesda one. Some of the known games are really cool, and some of the rumoured surprises would blow me away if true.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Fallout 4 looks pretty damn good. I love the idea of customising guns and I feel as though the story elements that I was a tad concerned about has been handled quite well despite being a bit more linear. ( @Milco said it best, 'more console-y')


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

A Final Fantasy VII remake announcement is imminent. :3

http://www.siliconera.com/2015/06/15/final-fantasy-vii-remake-is-coming-to-playstation-4/


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

So Microsoft's conference blew me away. I was already getting an xbox one this black friday but now I almost feel like selling my gtx 970 right now and buying it asap. Almost lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fledgling said:


> A Final Fantasy VII remake announcement is imminent. :3
> 
> http://www.siliconera.com/2015/06/15/final-fantasy-vii-remake-is-coming-to-playstation-4/


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

OutsideR1 said:


> So Microsoft's conference blew me away. I was already getting an xbox one this black friday but now I almost feel like selling my gtx 970 right now and buying it asap. Almost lol.


Ah, I wasn't too impressed by Microsoft's conference because I felt their best stuff was also on PC !

Which games were you into?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> Ah, I wasn't too impressed by Microsoft's conference because I felt their best stuff was also on PC !
> 
> Which games were you into?


Most impressed by Forza 6. I would say day one buy but I wont have xbox will black friday lol. Also Halo, Gears, Tomb Raider, and recore. I was also floored when they announced backwards compatibility, as well as the new controller, mods wth fallout 4, and hololens. So much goodness.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

OutsideR1 said:


> Most impressed by Forza 6. I would say day one buy but I wont have xbox will black friday lol. Also Halo, Gears, Tomb Raider, and recore. I was also floored when they announced backwards compatibility, as well as the new controller, mods wth fallout 4, and hololens. So much goodness.


I did really like the look of Recore myself & the indie stuff (but that's also PC)

The one thing I would say about the Fallout 4 mods though is that I can't see them letting all PC mods through on the Xbox version. Because some impact stability (particularly when you run more than one) - I imagine they're probably going to filter which one's get released.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> I did really like the look of Recore myself & the indie stuff (but that's also PC)
> 
> The one thing I would say about the Fallout 4 mods though is that I can't see them letting all PC mods through on the Xbox version. Because some impact stability (particularly when you run more than one) - I imagine they're probably going to filter which one's get released.


I will most likely play fallout on pc anyways, but I just find it really cool that microsoft is doing things consoles haven't done before.

I know this might sound harsh but we are getting an awesome controller for xbox, backwards compatibility, mods with fallout, tons of great exclusives (including the big 3 that werent talked about today) while sony has so little exclusives and is focusing mostly on third parties, with some morpheous thrown in. I honestly feel xbox can catch up and maybe even surpass sony now.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> I did really like the look of Recore myself & the indie stuff (but that's also PC)


The Rare game was clearly the best :b
Not quite classic Rare, and a bit strange with an MMO that visually looked mostly like Monkey Island (even the font used), but looked colourful and fun.
Not sure it's a game that'll sell Xboxes, but of the games showed, it's the one I wish I could play on other platforms the most.

EA show.. I have no words. That was among the worst shows I've seen at any E3. It was nice seeing some Mass Effect - and it pretty much confirms the leak from two months ago - but the time wasted on celebrities and mobile games just felt so misplaced. And revealing that EA had a banner saying _"In 50 minutes: Star Wars Battlefront"_ early in the show, as if to say they knew the other stuff they were showing wasn't going to keep people interested.

I don't have too high hopes for Ubisoft (though Aisha Tyler is a pretty fun host), but the Sony show needs to be good to save things, and Nintendo and Square Enix tomorrow.
Bit surprised that the Shenmue rumours apparently weren't about Microsoft considering Shenmue 2 was on the original Xbox, but supposedly it's one of the many 'surprises' (not really a surprise when it's rumoured in advance) at the Sony show.
Considering the other Sony rumours are actual Final Fantasy 7 remake and bringing back The Last Guardian, for release this year even, it's looking interesting, but can almost only disappoint now :b

*Edit:*
Ok.. New South Park game. Ubisoft might just be ok :b


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

RandomGentleman said:


> Not to mention The Elder Scrolls Card game.. I just...What? Bethesda? Why?


Because they see how successful Hearthstone has been. I'm really excited for this. You may not like card games, but I love them, and a new ftp card game from a serious developer sounds great.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> Because they see how successful Hearthstone has been. I'm really excited for this. You may not like card games, but I love them, and a new ftp card game from a serious developer sounds great.


I have no problem with it I suppose. It just came completely out of nowhere. Doom, ESO, Dishnored, Battlecry, Fallout 4 and even Fallout Shelter all make sense for Bethesda to create and showcase. But this card game seems really random. I don't think anyone was really expecting it I know the twitch stream was incredibly confused when it was announced live. Also the trailer looked pretty bland and generic. It didn't really take advantage of Elder Scrolls lore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RandomGentleman said:


> I have no problem with it I suppose. It just came completely out of nowhere. Doom, ESO, Dishnored, Battlecry, Fallout 4 and even Fallout Shelter all make sense for Bethesda to create and showcase. But this card game seems really random. I don't think anyone was really expecting it I know the twitch stream was incredibly confused when it was announced live. Also the trailer looked pretty bland and generic. It didn't really take advantage of Elder Scrolls lore.


It actually didn't surprise me at all, Blizzard did something similar recently with Hearthstone (I know they also had real life trading cards but still,) they both have mmos and are in that 'big fantasy universe' group now. Developers tend to follow each other in this way.

I don't think it was really shown off properly either. I'd kind of be more interested in a real life card game as well, though I don't have anyone to play them with anymore...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The colours of the character in The Last Guardian is really different from everything else in the game so it makes it seem a bit like he's a cartoon boy in a real world. It still looks cool though.

Horizon zero dawn looks really cool

No Man's sky demo wasn't long enough need moar.

I haven't seen Microsoft's conference yet I already know Sony will win for me
@Fledgling

OH MY GOD IT'S HAPPENED. WUT


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The Last Guardian coming 2016, Kickstarter campaign launches for Shenmue 3 -_-

DLNA update for PS4 coming tonight.

PS Vita?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Fledgling said:


> A Final Fantasy VII remake announcement is imminent. :3
> 
> http://www.siliconera.com/2015/06/15/final-fantasy-vii-remake-is-coming-to-playstation-4/


Oh gosh, Kotaku confirmed..... GIMME!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Fallout 4. Want. Now.

Uncharted 4
Rise of the Tomb Raider
the new Hitman game.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm mostly a Nintendo and JRPG guy but the Shenmue games have always been my favourite of all. I love absolutely everything about them. (_Yes, even driving the forklift and moving crates._) That Shenmue III might finally be made has me excited like nothing else. I didn't think this day would ever come!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still convinced my next purchase should be a PS4.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

KYJE said:


> I'm mostly a Nintendo and JRPG guy but the Shenmue games have always been my favourite of all. I love absolutely everything about them. (_Yes, even driving the forklift and moving crates._) That Shenmue III might finally be made has me excited like nothing else. I didn't think this day would ever come!


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ysnet/shenmue-3


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

minimized said:


> I'm still convinced my next purchase should be a PS4.


That is what my next system will be.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i only getting a ps4 once they do like a package combo with uncharted 4 hopefully with a snazzy new color like blue or something.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

From the makers of Killzone comes Horizon Zero Dawn for PS4. Looks different and interesting.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^that looks like gears of war and shadow of the colossus hybrid. very cool

i didn't watch any of the press conference. i dunno it probably be awhile before i buy a new game


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I just saw the Battlefront demo, It looks better than I thought it would. 

...That's only because of how the battle played out, which the actual multiplayer won't.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> ^that looks like gears of war and shadow of the colossus hybrid. very cool
> 
> i didn't watch any of the press conference. i dunno it probably be awhile before i buy a new game


Yeah I don't have the time or inclination to sit and watch all the press conferences/presentations. I like to just peruse different articles and game announcements/videos after the fact and at my own pace.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @Fledgling
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HAPPENED. WUT


YES! It's all so surreal. :boogie


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Highlights for me:
Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7 Remake, and then a Shenmue 3 kickstarter which already reached 3/4 of it's 2 million dollar goal in a couple hours.

Did any one else notice Aerith in the FF trailer? Look closely  I have a feeling there's a lot of hidden nods and winks in that trailer. Can't wait to see what people find.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

I'm a PS fan since PS1 but I admit that MS conference was better. They were better in terms of presentation and innovation. 

The backward compability was clever because it keeps Xbox 360 users since the majority of them are switching to PS4 for being a better console. However in the long term, it'll become useless. Who the f***ck will keep playing old games when new games come out? They should have add this in the beginning, not just now. 

In terms of games, Xbox remains behind. Their exclusives are unoriginal imo. The best exclusives are either timed or come to PC anyway. Sea of Thieves was the only cool thing. And Fallout 4 mods? What a joke. It's coming to PS4 too and it'll be better on PC. I bet it's gonna have crap mods like Steam Workshop. The best ones will be in Nexus for PC only. 

PS4 conference was weak and rushed but at least they showed us Last Guardian which no one was expecting. Dreams and Horizon seem nice new IPs. Uncharted 4 mistake in the beginning was cringe but cool demo.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Just waiting for the Metroid announcement THAT WILL HAPPEN! Don't tell me otherwise because my mind is set.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

GodOfBeer said:


> I'm a PS fan since PS1 but I admit that MS conference was better. They were better in terms of presentation and innovation.
> 
> The backward compability was clever because it keeps Xbox 360 users since the majority of them are switching to PS4 for being a better console. However in the long term, it'll become useless. Who the f***ck will keep playing old games when new games come out? They should have add this in the beginning, not just now.
> 
> ...


Stop being such a downer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Now I'll need to buy a PS4 and a 3DS at some point nooooooooooooo. I was hoping PS4 and Xbox One would remain unappealing for at least another few years if not ever.

The New Tomb Raider is not on Windows? (I haven't seen the Microsoft conference yet, just looked at the wikipedia page,) It better be later. I still need to finish the last one anyway.

I think Yoshi's wooly world should come with a wooly Yoshi plushy.

Edit: oh right, of course:

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._up_for_pre-order_in_the_uk_and_theyre_pricey


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Milco said:


> The Rare game was clearly the best :b
> Not quite classic Rare, and a bit strange with an MMO that visually looked mostly like Monkey Island (even the font used), but looked colourful and fun.
> Not sure it's a game that'll sell Xboxes, but of the games showed, it's the one I wish I could play on other platforms the most.
> 
> ...


EA did a presentation fitting of their current status among gamers right now heh :grin2: Any thoughts on a kickstarter for Shenmue instead of funding it straight up?



Persephone The Dread said:


> Now I'll need to buy a PS4 and a 3DS at some point nooooooooooooo. I was hoping PS4 and Xbox One would remain unappealing for at least another few years if not ever.


I'm thinking the same ;-p But that being said, some of the best stuff is either coming out next year or 2017 so it can still be put off for a while yet.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> EA did a presentation fitting of their current status among gamers right now heh :grin2: Any thoughts on a kickstarter for Shenmue instead of funding it straight up?


Not sure why they didn't just fund Shenmue. $2 million would be peanuts and easy to do for Sony, so I'm really not sure why they didn't. Maybe the creator didn't want to be tied too closely to Sony.. I don't know. Would Sony have mentioned and given spotlight to the game like that if they wouldn't have backed the project financially? Shenmue 3 is also coming to PC, so maybe that's a reason.. but then so is No Man's Skye, though I don't know how much money Sony are investing in that.


----------



## Beckibuzz (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm really glad they brought 360 games to the Xbox one  lots of good games coming out, tomb raider,fable, black ops 3


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> EA did a presentation fitting of their current status among gamers right now heh :grin2: Any thoughts on a kickstarter for Shenmue instead of funding it straight up?


57:10 in this




The question comes up, and the guy from Playstation says they're absolutely a partner. People have been speculating whether the old games were simply too old for Sony to bring back a game series that was never on their console in the first place (to investors and such), but it's hard to tell what the truth is.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Beckibuzz said:


> I'm really glad they brought 360 games to the Xbox one  lots of good games coming out, tomb raider,fable, black ops 3


I know right? First thing I'm playing is the Mass Effect trilogy once it's available. Also I can try games that I haven't played/completed yet from the Xbox 360. Going to experience lots of nostalgia.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

iminnocentenough said:


> Stop being such a downer.


Where am I being a downer?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

next week they'll confirm ff7 was just a late aprils fools


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gears of War UE beta, Gears 4 reveal and holiday beta, Xbox One elite controller (with paddles like a Scuf and a strange new d-pad), backwards compatibility, free EA Access for a week <3

The only thing that could have made e3 sweeter would have been launching the backward compatibility the day of.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

E3 was pretty meh.. I guess it usually is to me, considering the only consoles I play these days are my 3DS & Vita; the latter of which has absolutely nothing interesting on the horizon. If I had more money I'd play more PC games though. My current laptop's graphical capabilities reach up to about Gamecube/Wii graphics. Better than nothing, though, I guess. At least it can play games of GC graphics at 60 FPS or so.

lol @ the hate for Metroid Prime Federation Force. The like/dislike ratio on its trailer is like 1/10. I should get a Wii U some time as well. The Wii U's library is pretty good now. Christmas, maybe? The Wii U's pretty cheap, so.. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm also disappointed at the complete absence of Sonic. :[ I guess I should've expected it, considering Sega didn't even have a booth, but I thought there would have been a trailer for Fire & Ice at the very least. I want to know what Sega are doing for next year's 25th anniversary, and I want to know now!!! xD


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait, wait they announced a new ****ing Mass Effect????! Lordy jesus how did I totally miss that?? :mushy


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

**** Nintendo to hell. Just **** them until they're a pile of mutilated flesh. I am mad, so so SO SO ****ING MAD!!!!!


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Did i mention i was mad!?!? **** you nintendo!!!!!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

what did nintendo do?

i saw some of the trailers for new games and nothing really impressed me at all. everything looked like it has already been done but just with a graphical make over. the only thing that was interesting were last guardian and deus ex.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

E3 was really strong this year, though there were some noticeable absentees, and many games are sequels, remakes and reboots.

I was kinda sad that Level 5 didn't unveil their PS4 like had said back in November, and had hoped to see some Persona 5 as well. It's not uncommon for announcements to be moved around though, to spread things out over the year, so I'm thinking the Level 5 game will be shown at TGS, and Persona 5 probably shown more next week already on the bonus disc of P4: Dancing All Night.

But as luck would have it, there was both another Level 5 game and another game very much Persona at E3 - just for 3DS and Wii U respectively.

Level 5 had Yokai Watch, a cute ghost/monster collection game that has become very popular in Japan and is being described as the next Pokemon, though I think it has much more personality.
Trailer: 



Nintendo Treehouse demo: 




And Atlus has a Shin Megami Tensei and Fire Emblem crossover game, called "Genei Ibun Roku #FE" in Japan, but not yet titled in the West, which is like SMT/Persona games, with friendships and normal life, but Fire Emblem as alternative universe and mixed with a j-pop setting. Sounds weird, but looks kinda fun.
Trailer: 



Nintendo Treehouse demo:


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

E3 is over, right? Can we still expect some new info and gameplay about games? I wanted to know the release date for No Man's Sky. I waited 6 months just know the release date.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

GodOfBeer said:


> E3 is over, right? Can we still expect some new info and gameplay about games? I wanted to know the release date for No Man's Sky. I waited 6 months just know the release date.


Yeah, it's over now.
They didn't announce the release date, but from what they said, it sounded like they pretty much had it settled and would be announcing it soon.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Milco said:


> Yeah, it's over now.
> They didn't announce the release date, but from what they said, it sounded like they pretty much had it settled and would be announcing it soon.


Hopefully. Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

GodOfBeer said:


> Hopefully. Are you looking forward to it?


Just watched another interview. He said they really wanted the game out, but needed to make sure that everything was as good as it had to be. And they wanted to announce a release date, but things outside of their control made him think the date they had planned wasn't going to happen after all - which makes it sound like it has to fit into the PS4 release schedule.

But yeah, it's looking good. I think it'll probably be a weird game, because it is quite bare-bones in a sense, with no missions or quests and no special importance to the different planets. So it's a very different experience from most other games.


----------



## Beckibuzz (Apr 4, 2015)

Kml5111 said:


> I know right? First thing I'm playing is the Mass Effect trilogy once it's available. Also I can try games that I haven't played/completed yet from the Xbox 360. Going to experience lots of nostalgia.


For sure  it's very convenient and nice to play old games too!


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

No Red Dead Redemption 2 announcement made me sad...


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Beast And The Harlot said:


> No Red Dead Redemption 2 announcement made me sad...


R* isn't know for announcing their games during E3. The only exception was The Agent, I think. I'm sure the game is being developed as we speak so just wai a few more months until we heard something. They will announce it in their website and/or twitter.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Rise of Tomb Raider and Hitman.


----------

